# Paradigm PBK Microphone



## nickba (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi,

I have a Paradigm PBK USB calibration Microphone that I use to calibrate the Paradigm subwoofers. Did anyone try to use it with REW? The calibration file seems to be encrypted or maybe it is a format that I don´t undestand.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you figure out if it will work?


----------



## nickba (Jun 22, 2010)

I am sure it will work, as I can use it as a microphone. The problem is to understand the calibration file. It would be great to use it with REW and it would be easy as it is a USB microphone!! If there is anyone with software skills, I could email the calibration file!!


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Post the calibration file here as an attachment .

> You have 3 choices of file formats ( that will attach ) .

(i) Simply "Zip" the file before attaching . / Quite likely the best choice . 
(ii) Change the existing file type indicator ( of a duplicate file ) to ".txt" / 2nd best choice I figure .
(iii) Change the file type indicator ( of a duplicate file ) to ".cal" . / 3rd best choice , IMO .

> Once posted here others can take a look at the files formatting and comment ( & hopefully then make constructive suggestions for change if necessary ) .

:sn:


----------



## nickba (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice!! I will pick the CD that comes with the calibration file and post it here. Meanwhile, here is the link for the Paradigm software that uses the calibration file:

www.paradigm.com/joomdoc/products/paradigm-perfect-bass-kit/pbk/software/pbk-software-v2-0/download


----------



## nickba (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello again,

Here is the calibration file for the Paradigm PBK-1 microphone. Do you think we can use it?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the file !



> Here is the calibration file for the Paradigm PBK-1 microphone. Do you think we can use it?


In it's present form > *no !* > it needs to be decoded into REWs text-based format ( & I don't know how to do that or even know where to begin ) .

:help:



:sn:


----------



## nickba (Jun 22, 2010)

EarlK said:


> Thaks for the file !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think if there are someone with some software skills, this person can take a look how the paradigm software interprets the calibration file and translate it to the text format used by REW. It could be a good solution for REW users as it is a USB microphone with a long cable and comes with a big tripod. As we can find this kit used from US$120.00. It could be a better alternative to an USB soundcard + calibrated microphone!!


----------



## camaudio (Jul 11, 2012)

ok i have done alot of reserch and you can not use the pbk kit with out the mic that it comes with.. Why becasue each mic has a chip/code in and i beded one each cd. They must be the right number for each other Than the sysem will work..... Just putting the file on here will not work.... Sorry.. So the mic has to be from them and the cd must allso match the mic codes... Than it will work for you...


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

nickba said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Here is the calibration file for the Paradigm PBK-1 microphone. Do you think we can use it?



Hi i converted it to txt file and the file content is not the same.

I have used the Omnimic mic (USB) with the laptop soundcard successfuly, with a bit of help/work.

The PBK would be similiar to the Velodyne SMS-1 mic frequency calibration wise, but your advantage is that the PBK is USB.

I couldn't understand PBKs calibration file, this would be the key.


----------



## camaudio (Jul 11, 2012)

ok the mic as you know is usb control. The other mics that i was using has xlr and has a flat responce... With an xlr mic and the software will not work..... There is a code in the usb mic and in the cd the two musrt match up for the mic to work... I can not use a xlr mic..... To understand there software is not easy at all. Take a look at REW 5 SOFTWARE.. it is free and has alot of good understanding of what you are trying to do with this mic for your sub... I was trying to avoid using there mic and use my own reference mic... Which is flat across all frequences at only a -1 to +1 difrence..., This is huge!!!! I have the convertor and usb cables.. I even talked to a dealer and he too thought, well i will give you my cd and that is when i saw that only there mic has to be the same number as the cd number ..... So he too was surprised to see this??????


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

camaudio said:


> ok the mic as you know is usb control. The other mics that i was using has xlr and has a flat responce... With an xlr mic and the software will not work..... There is a code in the usb mic and in the cd the two musrt match up for the mic to work... I can not use a xlr mic..... To understand there software is not easy at all. Take a look at REW 5 SOFTWARE.. it is free and has alot of good understanding of what you are trying to do with this mic for your sub... I was trying to avoid using there mic and use my own reference mic... Which is flat across all frequences at only a -1 to +1 difrence..., This is huge!!!! I have the convertor and usb cables.. I even talked to a dealer and he too thought, well i will give you my cd and that is when i saw that only there mic has to be the same number as the cd number ..... So he too was surprised to see this??????


Sorry i am a bit confused, i thought you wanted to use the PBK Mic with REW?

Are you trying to use the CD with REW?

All you need is a file with the calibration file for your specific PBK mic, no CD required to use with REW.

See my thread MIC THOUGHTS


----------



## MIKEVO (Oct 21, 2014)

Phillips said:


> Sorry i am a bit confused, i thought you wanted to use the PBK Mic with REW?
> 
> Are you trying to use the CD with REW?
> 
> ...


I have the same problem.

The Paradigm PBK Mic comes with a CD, unique to that Mic. There is a Calibration file on the CD

I am assuming the Calibration File will unlock the USB Mic as it will not work in my iMac at all.

The Calibration File is designed for Windows and is a Unix file, but when I try to load it into the REW calibration preferences, it doesn't load.

Any ideas?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

REW requires a *.CAL file, so you’ll have to figure out a way to convert the Unix file. You might find this post helpful.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## MIKEVO (Oct 21, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> REW requires a *.CAL file, so you’ll have to figure out a way to convert the Unix file. You might find this post helpful.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks Wayne. I think I shall just buy a USB Mic made for the job.

I see minidsp do them. What is the best value for money in your opinion?

I am using an iMac.

Regards.

Mike


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you need both 0° and 90° calibration, then a UMIK from Cross Spectrum labs is the best deal. If all you need is 0° you can get the mic $20 directly from MiniDSP. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## MIKEVO (Oct 21, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> If you need both 0° and 90° calibration, then a UMIK from Cross Spectrum labs is the best deal. If all you need is 0° you can get the mic $20 directly from MiniDSP. :T
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Why is the 90 degree measurement important Wayne?

Regards.

Mike


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The 90° calibration can be useful if you want to measure the frequency response of all speakers in a surround sound system with the mic at a single location, without having to physically point the mic at each speaker.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## MIKEVO (Oct 21, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The 90° calibration can be useful if you want to measure the frequency response of all speakers in a surround sound system with the mic at a single location, without having to physically point the mic at each speaker.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks for the info Wayne. 

Regards

Mike


----------

